# Will you be doing any more concerts before heading back East?



## Assurancetourix

Hi,

My question is - does this make any sense?
당신은 다시 동쪽으로 향하기 전에 더 이상 공연을하고있을 것인가?

What I am trying to say is "Will you be doing any more concerts before heading back east" i.e. performing in any more concerts before leaving Europe for Asia.

I'd be grateful for any help!

ATR


----------



## Hit Girl

Hi,

The sentence is understandable but it doesn't quite flow naturally.

1. 더 이상 공연을 하고 있을 것인가? - This could be re-written as 더 공연을 하실 건가요? (Will you be doing any more concerts?) or 더 공연을 하실 예정인가요? (Are you planning to do more concerts?)

2. 다시 동쪽으로 향하기 전에 - The literal translation of "before heading back east" doesn't really work in Korean since we don't use this expression much in this context.
If you're talking about a country or continent the person is supposed to go next, it's more common to specify instead of referring to the general direction.
So I'd also rewrite this part as 아시아로 돌아가기 전에 (before you go back to Asia) or 유럽을 떠나기 전에 (before you leave Europe)

3. Finally, we rarely use "당신".
Some exceptions:
When you get into some sort of altercation/confrontation with a stranger, you address him/her "당신" lol
Married people may call their spouses 당신, like, 'honey', 'darling', etc.
Other than these cases, we almost never use 당신 in conversation.

Plus, we often drop the subject of a sentence.

> 아시아로 돌아가기 전에 더 공연을 하실 건가요? Will you be doing more concerts before going back to Asia?
> 유럽을 떠나기 전에 더 공연을 하실 예정인가요? Are you planning to do more concerts before leaving Europe?


----------



## Assurancetourix

Thanks Hit Girl!


----------



## daemang

I just want to add some more to Hit Girl's nice reply.

_   Will you be doing any more concerts before heading back east?_
I would turn it into Korean like, "아시아로 되돌아가기 전에 콘서트 좀 더 하시게 될까요?"
I don't like "~하시게 될까요?" in there, because it sounds a bit bookish to me,
but I'm sort of thinking it would help to describe the nuance of 'will you be doing...?' in English;
there's no solid plan or schedule yet and I don't want to sound bossy and to make the hearer decide something on the spot.
All matters to me is if something will happen or not,
not the hearer's plans, intentions, willingness, etc.
I just want to get around to the point, or indirectly.

'다시 동쪽으로 향하기 전에' - I can quite understand what it means, but it doesn't sound natural.
the East includes Korea, Japan, Chinese or a few more countries and they can be called Asia at large.
Or, as Hit Girl explained, '유럽을 떠나기 전에' is such a good alternative.


Korean as I am, I don't like the word '당신'. It has loads of usages and sometimes they're mixed up with themselves.
It sometimes sounds polite or respectful, sometimes loving, sometimes negative or sarcastic.

1. (a tinge of politeness sometimes but very often offensiveness or sarcasm implied, perhaps interchangeable with '그쪽', not narrowed down to arguments with strangers)
1. a. A: (친하지 않은 직장 동료) 서류 작업 좀 제대로 다시 하세요.
            (some colleague you're not friendly with) "Do the paper work properly again."
        B: 당신이 / 그쪽이 뭔데 나한테 이래라 저래라 하는거에요? 제 상사라도 되요? (offensive)
            "Who do you think you are to boss me around? You could be my boss!"
1. b. A: (차사고가 나고) "앰뷸런스 불러!"
            (in a car accident) "Call an ambulance!"
        B: "당신 / 그쪽이 끼어들어놓고 누가 할 소리를 해?!" (offensive)
             "The nerve of you! You forgot you cut in? I could say the same thing!"
1. c. A: 그 일은 이렇게 하는거야.
            "You should do it this way."
       B: 예예, 당신 / 그쪽이 퍽이나 잘 아시겠습니다. (sarcastic)
            "Well, well, well, you would know it only too well."

2. 나는 당신이 참 좋아.
    당신에게 좋은 사람이 되고 싶어.
    당신 요즘 많이 지쳐보여.
    (my love, honey, sweetie, sweetheart [...], more used by married couples than young couples)

3. (In written Korean) 당신이 꼭 알아야 할 10가지 삶의 비밀들 (The 10 secrets in life you should know)

4. The most respectful word for addressing someone older than you:
4. a. 할아버지께서는 당신의 아내 사진을 매우 아끼셨다.
       (Grandfather used to keep a photo of his wife (grandmother) in safety)

The last one I want to bring up is already said.
We often drop subjects, especially when the hearer is around so the speaker doesn't need to use '당신', '너', '그쪽' [...]
1. (너) 집에 갈거야?
2. (아무개 씨) 콘서트 가실 거에요?
3. (당신) 자꾸 그렇게 할거에요?

I hope I helped.


----------

